# Pesky toung thing on my Whites!



## 056 kid (Oct 30, 2008)

Why is the little toung spacer thingie constantly working itself down my right boot. But the left one just chills??

this is driving me CRAZY during the day!! Every morning i try my best to place it in the rite spot but its back to working its way down within an hour


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2008)

Use Super Glue.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 30, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Use Super Glue.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 30, 2008)

Try a fence staple.


----------



## slowp (Oct 30, 2008)

Ignore them. What all the loggers out here use to keep them things in place is 

*PINK DUCT TAPE*


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 30, 2008)

slowp said:


> Ignore them. What all the loggers out here use to keep them things in place is
> 
> *PINK DUCT TAPE*



Never seen a logger yet with pink duct tape on his shoes. Possibly Mount Adams area loggers are recruited in San Francisco. Ever see any of them skip?

Cut a couple holes through the false tongue at the top eyelets and run the lace through it there as well as at the bottom to stop it from slipping down.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 30, 2008)

Use a 50 penny nail.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 31, 2008)

OK here is the scoop. First off I have to assume your boots fit properly and that they are broken in. If they are not broken in a couple weeks of wet weather will do the trick. Next make sure you have a Peet boot dryer and you use it every day. Once a month fill your boots with hot tap water which has had a half cup of baking soda disolved in it. Let the boots sit in the sink full for 10 minutes, drain and put on the Peet dryer. Don't rinse out the baking soda because it changes the pH and kills the bacteria and fungi that causes boot odor and breakdown. Keep your toe nails trimmed and use foot powder lightly every day. Proper high quality socks are a must!

The shaft or your boots should be fairly stiff but the tonque should be soft and pliable. Use Obenhauf's or White's (same stuff) only. Not some off brand and no SnoSeal. Oil the tongue and really flex it and work the oil into it. Fold the tongue according the White's instructions!!! Next work in Obenhauf's grease in to your warm boots, including the tongue protector, aka a kiltie aka a false tongue. Run the lace starting on top of the tongue protector and then through the eyelets. The tongue protector allows you to lace the boot snugly without the laces digging into the top of your foot AND keeps the tongue from wearing out and getting a hole in it. The tongue protector may have to be trimmed in width to fit your boot, mine do. 

White's Bight" occurs when the laces irritate the top of your foot. You may have to skip a set of holes or eyelets or you may have to tie an overhand knot 3 or 4 holes up to keet the foot snug but the shaft loose. 

Rinse your boots off every night and put them on the dryer. Treat the leather as needed, rebuild (by White's) when worn out. Leather laces are a bit easier on the eyelets and hooks but need frequent replacing. Never dry your boots by a fire or stove!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2008)

2dogs said:


> OK here is the scoop. First off I have to assume your boots fit properly and that they are broken in. If they are not broken in a couple weeks of wet weather will do the trick. Next make sure you have a Peet boot dryer and you use it every day. Once a month fill your boots with hot tap water which has had a half cup of baking soda disolved in it. Let the boots sit in the sink full for 10 minutes, drain and put on the Peet dryer. Don't rinse out the baking soda because it changes the pH and kills the bacteria and fungi that causes boot odor and breakdown. Keep your toe nails trimmed and use foot powder lightly every day. Proper high quality socks are a must!
> 
> The shaft or your boots should be fairly stiff but the tonque should be soft and pliable. Use Obenhauf's or White's (same stuff) only. Not some off brand and no SnoSeal. Oil the tongue and really flex it and work the oil into it. Fold the tongue according the White's instructions!!! Next work in Obenhauf's grease in to your warm boots, including the tongue protector, aka a kiltie aka a false tongue. Run the lace starting on top of the tongue protector and then through the eyelets. The tongue protector allows you to lace the boot snugly without the laces digging into the top of your foot AND keeps the tongue from wearing out and getting a hole in it. The tongue protector may have to be trimmed in width to fit your boot, mine do.
> 
> ...





WOW, great info thanks!!
I have been washin them off with warm water and murphys oil every friday. They are broke in but not what i would call perfect yet. I have seen full length toung protector and wonderd if i could get some from whites. My ankle skin has experienced LOTS of Danner bite, but these Whites fit great! I have also never experienced any stink with leather boots, , sneakers are a different story though haha!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 2, 2008)

056 Kid said:


> Why is the little toung spacer thingie constantly working itself down my right boot.



I don't run those in my caulks but in my Vibram boots I make a pair of cuts high up on it near the end and run the laces through it and it stays in place.


----------



## tek9tim (Nov 2, 2008)

056 kid said:


> I have seen full length toung protector and wonderd if i could get some from whites.



Yeah, just call and ask them for some. I have a set for my 12" White's. As far as trying to retrain your false tongue to stay up, you're screwed. I've even tried the whole lacing them in up top thing before on one that was sagging, and it didn't bring it back. You have to stay on top of them when you're breaking them in. Plus, I put a set of holes in closer to the end of them so they tuck in further than usual.


----------



## Bushler (Nov 2, 2008)

If you can't tie your shoes, how are you going to handle something complex, like cutting a tree?


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like time for VELCRO! Or instead of pink, teal duct tape?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 2, 2008)

Bushler said:


> If you can't tie your shoes, how are you going to handle something complex, like cutting a tree?



Neither have ever been a problem, Swy i asked the question


----------



## Westshore13 (Feb 6, 2021)

The kilties on my Whites stay in place like they were sewn on and on my new Wescos--they keep sliding out. I'm going to soak the kilites in water and then wear them AND put an extra set of holes in the top as Jacob B says. Someone said that maybe my Wesco kilties are shifting because they are smoother leather than what Whites uses. I was also thinking of putting in a speed lace eyelet higher up so it will snag on the laces and not slip down.


----------



## olyman (Feb 10, 2021)

056 kid said:


> Neither have ever been a problem, Swy i asked the question


bushler has a problem...………………...


----------



## madhatte (Feb 11, 2021)

Holy necropost, Batman! 13 years and back from the grave!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 16, 2021)

Dang! I sure sounded smart back then. How did I get to be so stupid now?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 17, 2021)

2dogs said:


> Dang! I sure sounded smart back then. How did I get to be so stupid now?


Do you _really_ want an answer to that?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 17, 2021)

I got nothin'!


----------



## slowp (Feb 18, 2021)

I still think those "toung" things add style. Perhaps I should fashion some for my Hokas, which seem to be the only brand of footwear I can wear anymore.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 19, 2021)

People look at me funny where I live when they see a false tongue poking out under the laces of my Frank’s. But that’s where I live right now. I just bite my thumb at them and keep ‘er movin’.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 21, 2021)

slowp said:


> I still think those "toung" things add style. Perhaps I should fashion some for my Hokas, which seem to be the only brand of footwear I can wear anymore.


Several friends of mine wear Hokas. They say even with plantar faciaitis they are still comfortable. I had never even heard of Hokas until yesterday.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 21, 2021)

Gologit said:


> Do you _really_ want an answer to that?


NO! This is the internet, no honest answers allowed. Why else would I be here?


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2021)

2dogs said:


> Several friends of mine wear Hokas. They say even with plantar faciaitis they are still comfortable. I had never even heard of Hokas until yesterday.


Yes. I had a horrible case of them plantar fascists for years and the hokas definitely keep them from flaring up. I add some over the counter arch supports to them. I wear the most cushiony Hokas, that are NEVER on sale. They are expensive shoes and I walk enough to go through 3 or 4 pairs a year. But them planting fascists are painful so it is worth it. I can buy Hokas from REI and get a $12 kickback. That helps a teenie bit. 

i shall be forever grateful to a friend who told me about Hokas.


----------



## Treeman2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Are you lacing them correctly inside and over and keeping your leg up while pulling the laces tight?


----------

